# Devilbiss Vrs Sharpe



## 2Hyper (Apr 21, 2006)

Novice painter - got it narrowed down to two guns 

Devilbiss Finishline 3 ($120)
Sharpe Finex (FX300) ($94) 

1) Any suggestions on the differences? Pro's Con's?

I have a Craftsman 33gallon 6hp compressor with a CamAir TC-10 air dryer. Will it work? I mainly do motorcycles; maybe 2 a year.


----------



## Camino (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a Sharpe Finex. I only paid $69.00 for mine.


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.sjdiscounttools.com/apevo4014.html

Gun is better than both of those I've heard, plus uses very little air and costs less...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

devilbiss... i got both of these guns... i personally think the sharpe finex is garbage... it sucks for metallics,pearls, & kandy.... only thing its not too bad for is clear.... but i'll go with tha devilbiss any day over the sharpe


----------



## Camino (Jan 9, 2006)

The Sharpe Finex works fine for me. A lot of those guns are all hype. It's not the gun, it's the user. The Finex gun does not work right with a lot of air pressure. If you crank the pressure up to 45 psi, you will have problems. Some HVLP guns work with 45 psi. I know painters who want the paint on the car as fast as possible. They use syphon feed guns and crank the pressure up to 75 psi to get the paint on fast.


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

i dont think your compressor will run either of those guns if there hvlp i bought a durablock 7003gms for my base gun and use a sata for clear the durablock sprays pretty good for like $120 and it comes with a swivel on the cup wich makes things nice if your spraying at angles


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i have a finex ill sell ya for 50 + shipping i tried it but i didnt like it ....


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i have that devilbiss, and it shoots pretty damn good, just dont follow their recomendation of like 25 psi, it shoots badass at about 40-45 psi


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

i got 2 devilbiss guns and they work awsome for the price but i had some problems with my primer gun with the seals but what ever there good guns for the price


----------



## Camino (Jan 9, 2006)

I had a problem with the Finex when I had the pressure cranked up. I was use to the Chinese HVLP guns using more pressure. When I lowered the pressure down to about 20 psi, it worked excellent. The paint store has a bunch of the Finex guns, they told me they sell a lot of them and they work good.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by barthmonster_@May 5 2006, 02:21 AM~5373701
> *http://www.sjdiscounttools.com/apevo4014.html
> 
> Gun is better than both of those I've heard, plus uses very little air and costs less...
> *



Never used this gun but I heard the same some top painters stand by this gun..


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

Id go with the finishline 3


----------

